
Announcing the Android SDK and Lyft Button - ryan_lane
https://medium.com/lyft-developer-platform/announcing-the-android-sdk-lyft-button-b01d7c95631f#.ntg9rr6lc
======
sethish
I suspect this subsection was edited into the post later, as many previous
comments did not read:

> (while earning revenue for every new user your app brings to Lyft)

------
tombert
Does this give some kind of referral incentive?

~~~
jocro
From another comment in this thread:
[https://developer.lyft.com/docs/affiliate-
program](https://developer.lyft.com/docs/affiliate-program)

Looks like $7.50/new user is their standard affiliate program, I wonder if
they have an additional incentive for the button.

------
BinaryIdiot
Uber's API includes an affiliate program where you earn $5 per new user you
bring into Uber. Lyft does not. Why? Why would anyone, except for an
incredible preference, choose to integrate with Lyft when they can make
possibly a little bit of money using Uber?

Edit: I was wrong. Couldn't find it on the linked sites.

~~~
paulgb
It looks like they already have one for developers, at $7.50/new user:
[https://developer.lyft.com/docs/affiliate-
program](https://developer.lyft.com/docs/affiliate-program)

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Well damn I stand corrected. I couldn't find this information at all on the
pages linked from the blog. Not sure if it's a huge omission or I just
completely missed it. I'll have to re-check it in a bit.

~~~
citruspi
Third sentence of the post

> Using less than 20 lines of code, you can leverage the Lyft Button — which
> surfaces cost and ETA of a ride and deeplinks a user into the Lyft app
> (while earning revenue for every new user your app brings to Lyft).

which links to[0]

[0]: [https://developer.lyft.com/docs/affiliate-
program](https://developer.lyft.com/docs/affiliate-program)

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Huh. Could that have not existed before I commented or am I really that blind?
Oh well. I swear I read the whole thing.

------
icpmacdo
Too bad there is not an affiliate program attached to this.

------
nihantanu
Great!

